# Directv app shows HR44-500 not in home network



## kristo5747 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

I successfully installed my HR44-500 and connected it to my whole home network. I can share my playlist with my HR24-200 without problem and vice versa. Both receivers can download on demand contents without issues either. However, the Directv application on my iPad (version 3.3.009) only sees the HR24-200.

I installed and launched the app and go to Home>In Home, it shows "Receiver:Bedroom" (HR24). I tap the menu, see my HR44 listed and enter its IP address>Validate ; after a while, Control Status reads "IP Address not found" ; I tapped the name of the living room receiver and I got the error message "Not in home network. Receiver is not connected to home network".

It makes no sense. Why is it telling me that my HR44 is not on the home network when I can share my playlist, download on demand content...???

Here's what I did:
1) I went to my router admin's page and enabled port forwarding for the HR44-500 and started network services on the box ; no effect.

2) the network settings for the HR24 show that it uses DHCP whereas the HR44 uses static IP. Does it matter???

3) I read (can't remember where) that can get my box info over the web by doing a "http://stb_ip_address:8080/info/getversion" from Safari ; for my HR44-500, it fails with "Not found". NB: Using nmap, I discovered that all the network ports on the HR44-500 are closed. Anyway, the software version on the HR44-500 is 0x808.

4) Doing a "http://stb_ip_address:8080/info/getversion" from Safari on my HR24-200 shows
{
"accessCardId": "redacted",
"receiverId": "redacted",
"status": {
"code": 200,
"commandResult": 0,
"msg": "OK.",
"query": "/info/getVersion"
},
"stbSoftwareVersion": "0x803",
"systemTime": 1397146599,
"version": "1.6"
}
5) Checking my account online shows that both receivers are authorized. Re-authorized HR44-500 . Waited 30 minutes. No change.

I am not sure what else I can do to fix this. Any ideas?

Thanks.

K. (Sorry about the long post).

PS: Not sure if its relevant but I have exactly the same problem with the iPhone app.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to your Directv online account and make the HR44 the default dvr.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Go to your Directv online account and make the HR44 the default dvr.


I don't think that should matter


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kristo5747 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I successfully installed my HR44-500


Was this HR44 just installed? perhaps you may need to give some time


----------



## kristo5747 (Jan 12, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Was this HR44 just installed? perhaps you may need to give some time


I installed it about two months ago. Successfully activated etc,


----------



## kristo5747 (Jan 12, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Go to your Directv online account and make the HR44 the default dvr.


Can you walk me thru it? I am logged in to my account and can see both boxes. Nothing about making one the default dvr....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kristo5747 said:


> . Nothing about make one the default dvr....


only DirecTV CSR can do that


----------

